# Twitch AND Sona



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

so, the gunk on Sona.... was something bad. idk what, but it got really red under it, and wouldn't go away. i treated it, but it didn't matter. she died just days after i got her. ;3;

then, i found Twitch, laying on his side on the bottom of his tank! he's NEVER been sick before! ever! he was still alive, so i changed his water. put him back in the 1.5 with no gravel. watched him. he didn't get better at all. so... i put him down today.

both of them were special to me. Sona was so tiny and cute and just too adorable, and Twitch.... he's always been my favorite of my bettas. such a little derp. thought he was bigger than he was. wasn't scared of nothin'.

i'm pretty upset about their deaths. moreso because they were adoptions.

RIP, my pretty derps...


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

sorry to hear that... I take it you're a LOL player?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

gonna start. my brother plays more than me. Twitch.... was actually named after a friend, who's nickname is Twitchy, but it's still pretty funny, considering i named the gal Sona. was gonna name another gal i'm adopting "Soraka", then Twitch got sick, and was like "nope. no more LoL names...". might still, though.


----------

